# tree for damp conditions



## darkstar (Apr 27, 2005)

One of my favorite clients has asked me to reccomend a tree that will grow in the front of his yard . The soil in the bed there does not perk well . Since we live in Chattanooga TN., I thought a willow oak would be a good tree for him as i have seen many of these here growing in near swamps . Obviously a willow tree would do good but he doesent want that . He asked about a shag bark river birch as well . Any suggestions ? thanx darkstar


----------



## begleytree (Apr 27, 2005)

baldcypress
willow
cottonwood
dawn redwood
linden
plane/ sycamore

A few I wouldn't plant, a few I would.
-Ralph


----------



## Newfie (Apr 27, 2005)

Cedar grows in swamps.


----------



## darkstar (Apr 29, 2005)

the dawn red wood would do terrible in tennessee . what about the willow oak???? dark


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 29, 2005)

I was thinking bald cypress also, they get huge though don't they?


----------



## darkstar (Apr 29, 2005)

i need to rescerch the bald cypress then ..thanx dark


----------



## texasnative (Apr 29, 2005)

taxodium distichum. one of my favorite trees. Will thrive in most conditions, but grows especially well in moist conditions. grows very large and can live over 1000 years. grows well in tennessee.


----------



## TREETX (Apr 29, 2005)

All Taxodiaceae rock the house!!

http://home.hiwaay.net/~redwood/rwfamily.html

Shame that you are too far north for Montezuma...


----------



## begleytree (Apr 29, 2005)

why would the dawn redwood not do well in Tn? They do well here in Ohio.
-Ralph


----------



## TREETX (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.historictrees.org/produ_ht/longwoodgardrdwoo_land.htm

Yeah, why not?


----------



## darkstar (May 3, 2005)

well i guess they do grow well here in tennessee ... i got several from the local nusery and they all died .. i did actually mention that to the home owner and he laughed ,,, maybe they get a bad wrap here ... anyhow thanx for the replies ill try to grow another one ...


----------



## darkstar (May 3, 2005)

ps no thoughts on the willow oak ?


----------



## underwor (May 3, 2005)

I have seen good willow and water oaks at Shiloh battlefield. Both will grow in those conditions from what I have observed in teh past. Chattanooga is a beautiful area for tree people. Is the little nature center still out there SW of town just off the Lookout Mountain Road? I liked the boardwalk out across the swamp. Nice place.


----------



## John Ellison (May 3, 2005)

According to Arkansas State Foresry, willow or water oak like to "get their feet wet but not soaked constantly." I recently got two free seedlings from them at an Earth Day doings.

John


----------



## Stumper (May 3, 2005)

Dark, I am not trying to insult you but--You are aware that Dawn redwood are deciduous aren't you? Loss of needles doesn't= death. :angel:


----------



## darkstar (May 4, 2005)

oh of course ... i know they are deciduous ... i waited till they were brittle like september ....very much dead .... bad source i think ...anyhow [[[new news]]] the owner was given a saw tooth oak by a neighbor and has cancled the deal ...it was a freebie by me anyway ...hes a great client .... also you guys look [[[for fun ]]]]] at may /june issue of arbor day ...im the guy who saved the willow oak ... now known as the sherman oak ,,,,a great photo of my potato head ....and the tree ......... the article says "the tree man sparres this tree ".... the stump measured 23 feets in dia. at 2 feet up from ground level .... article tells about shermans troops camping nearby during the civil war ...... we saved the giant ............... dark


----------



## darkstar (May 4, 2005)

thanx people i love this site kudos to everyone


----------



## texasnative (May 9, 2005)

WOW. That's a big willow oak.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 16, 2005)

Yellow and sour birch will do if the soil is high in organics. They like wet soil near old stumps.

here is a pub from on flood tolerant trees http://interests.caes.uga.edu/disaster/storm/articles/flood/trees.htm#table1


----------



## darkstar (May 17, 2005)

thanx the owner got himself a freebie ''' a saw tooth oak ''' we will see how it does many thanx dark


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 27, 2005)

i didnt think LINDENS OR PLANES liked the wet to much ??


----------

